# Some of my "special" lights...(6/10/06)



## DFiorentino (Apr 23, 2006)

*Some of my "special" lights...(updated 8/28/06) *lots 'o pics**

Just thought I would share some of the lights I consider "special". Modest collection, but it's still growing  

-DF




Plain Ti...
Left: TB CR2 Kroll tube, Morelite A1 head and bezel
Middle: McLuxTi-PD w/SX0H luxI
Right: McGizmo switch, 1x123 tube and bezel, TB A18 head




TB 2x18650 tube, Z41, Ti C-adapter, SRTH




Arc goodness...(L->R)
- The light that started it all for me...LSH-P
- swirled red/violet LSH
- Arc 4+
- R/O first run with CR2 twitsty
- first run with Flupic and 123 twisty
- 2AA Kroll, 123 Kroll, slim 1AA twisty, CR2 twisty



 


'X' marks the spot with these TnC lights
- orange/black splash ano SF proto #13 w/X4T (Thanks Eric!)
- black HA XY0S SF-18650 (now w/BBH)




A3 anyone...(L->R)
- black A3, Balrog 1x18650 tube, McTC switch *SOLD*
- My same nickel A3 as below, but what's that Ti bezel doing on there? :naughty:
- blue/black marbled A3, 2x123 flare tube, SFT switch
- red/black splash A3, 1x17500 tube, trim switch
- bare naked A3, CR2 tube, standard switch




(L->R)
- laser engraved A1, 1x123 tube, standard switch with tritium in the tail (Thanks Geoff and Suzy! )
- plain old black A2, 1x123 tube, FT switch *SOLD*
- red/gold swirl A19, 1x123 tube, FT switch
- blue/silver McLuxIII-PD (yep, this was the black one in the pic below)
- red/black fade A19, TB 123 Kroll tube 




special MiniMags (L->R)
- #18 blue/violet yaesumofo MM
- #20 red/white/gold yaesumofo MM
- #18 blue/violet yaesumofo MM
- red/cocobolo MM
- gray/ebony MM
- black/silver splattered and grooved MM




Left: double headed DSpeck custom; white CMG on one end KL1 w/UX1L and McR-18 on the other
Right: Just an aluminum Gatlight w/UY0K 




The big boys...(L->R)
- Cyclops/Thor modded to 35W HID
- HF modded to 35W HID
- Supernova...king of throw!
- Barn Burner...king of lumens!





The "Torch", burnin' down da house.




Front: KT1 head, TranquillityBase's AWESOME 2x18650 tube and C-adapter, SW02, WX0S Arc Mania tower module :rock: 
Back: FM chrome tri-bore 2D (XX1S in hand, just need a MaxFlex and copper o-sink.  )




Its a Maxlite folks. Take a good look because this will probably be the last picture with it in its original condition. :naughty: 




Front: XX1T HD45 *SOLD*
Back: MiniHID courtesy of Mac, HA3 coutesy of wtraymond  




Top: Red 2D Mag w/G2FH R/O LuxIII on an o-sink, 2p DB700 (1.4A), FM6AA-2D, UCL
Bottom: Purple 2C Mag w/Cree UV on an o-sink, NG350 & UCL-LDF




All hail the 27LT... :bow: The Ti bezel makes it look all perty and whatnot  




The "Mutt" - G&P 5W Mini-Turbohead (LuxV replaced with a WW0T)/6P body/LH Detonator extender/Z41 2-stage (15ohm) tailcap running on (2) 17500's  




Just a plain USL :sigh: ........ :nana: 




Just a "regular" black McLuxIII-PD. You know the drill...Ti bezel, Ti clip, soon to even more special *OLD PIC*




Jets22 TiN Aleph 2 w/Std. switch




Left: Nickel plated Aleph 3 Host w/SFT switch
Right: chrome McLuxIII-PD w/UY0J driven at non-standard levels  




Left: Neoca Wood w/NG750 TW0J
Center: Brass Neoca BL w/NG400 TW0J
Right: Brass FireFlyII CR2 host
Front: Brass FireFlyII CR123 host


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...*

Which ones are they?? Is the Neoca Wood on the bottom left??


----------



## DFiorentino (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...*

Yep. I just updated the first post with captions.

 
-DF


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...*

That's awesome stuff, I'm impressed!!


----------



## CLHC (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...*

Hey—Sure do like that Aleph of yours! :huh:


----------



## tdurand (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...*

Holy Pop-up!!
Nice pics D


----------



## DFiorentino (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...*

Thanks!  

I'll keep adding pictures to this post as I get new lights. I'm hoping to add some more of Don's handywork.  

-DF


----------



## DFiorentino (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...*

Added a NICE TiN Aleph 2 to the collection. Thanks modamag!

-DF


----------



## Morelite (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...*



DFiorentino said:


> Added a NICE TiN Aleph 2 to the collection. Thanks modamag!
> 
> -DF


Very nice lights you have there.
That TiN Aleph 2 is my fav.


----------



## DFiorentino (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...*

My newly aquired PD added.

 
-DF


----------



## pcmike (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...*

I absolutely love the splash anodized SFIII. I'd love to buy a PD in splash anodized blue.. does anyone know if Don's ever done this or if there are any such beasts?


----------



## Fiddleback (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...*

Those are all awesome. Do the brass lights make your hand stink? Are they too heavy? Have they tarnished? I was considering a brass light, but I've had a brass handled knife that stank.


----------



## DFiorentino (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...*

Well, I have very limited frequent use with these light as I don't EDC them, so no noticable stank issues here :eeew: . Are they heavy...well, yes compared to aluminum or titanium. These little guys are still easily portable though. Bigger lights would probably be a bit cumbersome. As for tarnishing, yes they develop a tarnish/patina from use, but I find that it adds character to some lights and is easily polished away if so desired.

-Damien


----------



## greenLED (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...*

That's an awesome collection, DFiorentino!


----------



## DFiorentino (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...*

Added a few more.

I still have something like another 10+ that I'm waiting for... :duh2: 

-DF


----------



## skalomax (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...*

Mcgizmo Lights are So SEXY!!!:rock: I want one!


----------



## Dogliness (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...*

You have some amazing flashlights. I particularly like the nickel Aleph 3 and chrome McLuxIII-PD. Also, great photos.


----------



## DFiorentino (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...*

Added some lights to the top. Also, changed the "Mut's" description as its gone from incan to LED. :naughty: 

And I still have a plethora waiting in the wings...  

-DF


----------



## EricMack (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...(6/9/06)*

I echo Dog's statement. You, sir, have impeccable taste!


----------



## Trashman (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...(6/9/06)*

So, what is your brightest Lux V, the Arcmania tower mudule?


----------



## DFiorentino (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...(6/9/06)*

Thanks guys.  



Trashman said:


> So, what is your brightest Lux V, the Arcmania tower mudule?



Actually it's a toss up between the TM and the "Mutt". Two very different, very bright lights. I was surprised to say the least.

-DF


----------



## s.duff (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...(6/9/06)*

you have a very impressive stable there


----------



## DFiorentino (Jun 10, 2006)

The "Torch" added.

-DF


----------



## Tightgroup (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice collection, just ordered a PD from Don, can't wait to get it!

Todd


----------



## tradderran (Jul 2, 2006)

great looking lights.


----------



## DFiorentino (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...(updated 8/28/06)*

Added a slew of pics. Most of the new lights are only hosts for now. That is until I find some free time...:naughty: Many more lights still awaiting parts and assembly.

Let me just say I'm a big fan of custom anodizing. Huge thanks go out to trivergata and EricMack for giving me my fix. :thumbsup:

-DF


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 28, 2006)

:bow: :bow: :bow: Great collection!!! I'm in awe!


WP


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...(updated 8/28/06)*

Here's a future collectible






Just think like Rudi, and it could be yours.....


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## jch79 (Aug 29, 2006)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


>


Can he post that sort of picture?

Is that sort of taunting allowed? :scowl: :laughing:


----------



## russtang (Aug 31, 2006)

TB can bo sooooo cruel sometimes.


That picture should not be allowed without being attached to a sign-up list.






:goodjob: as usual.


----------



## DFiorentino (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...(updated 8/28/06)*



TranquillityBase said:


> Here's a future collectible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your killing me (and my wallet) ! 

:lolsign:

How do you keep coming up with such NICE creations? Just wait until you see what I've done with your SS 2x18650 tube...

-DF


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...(updated 8/28/06)*

What's gonna happen when I show you peeps the good stuff...

TB


----------



## russtang (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...(updated 8/28/06)*

Please show us!  


TranquillityBase said:


> What's gonna happen when I show you peeps the good stuff...
> 
> TB


----------



## TranquillityBase (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...(updated 8/28/06)*

 


> How do you keep coming up with such NICE creations? Just wait until you see what I've done with your SS 2x18650 tube...


 
Photos...please!!! What have you done???

TB


----------



## DFiorentino (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...(updated 8/28/06)*



TranquillityBase said:


> Photos...please!!! What have you done???
> 
> TB



I didn't want to post this yet, but hopefully this will tide you over...





I still have a lot of polishing left to do on it. I'll just say the head was an expensive experiment that I won't make on the next one (that I'll be ordering shortly).  Once it's done, it'll take a spot in the first post. It's going to house a FM MN bi-pin adapter with a WA1111. 

-DF


----------



## TranquillityBase (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Some of my "special" lights...(updated 8/28/06)*

Holy blindingly bright chrome crazyness Batman!!!

You are one polishing fool.....


----------



## Concept (Sep 7, 2006)

Me likey very much.

Oh so shinny. Please show me more!


----------



## skalomax (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice collection :thumbsup:


----------



## Groundhog66 (Aug 18, 2007)

I'll take the A3's

:twothumbs


----------



## Yota (Sep 7, 2007)

Where can I get the light in the front?
Where can I find more info on it?
How much would a light like that run me($)?

*I want that light!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## karlthev (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice toys!!!


Karl


----------



## Rob187 (Sep 9, 2007)

Damn, you've got some nice lights there.

Thanks for showing them off. Something to aspire to...


----------



## DFiorentino (Sep 16, 2007)

Yota said:


> Where can I get the light in the front?
> Where can I find more info on it?
> How much would a light like that run me($)?
> 
> *I want that light!!!!!!!!!*



It's a semi-custom assembly of parts. Surefire KT turbohead, TranquillityBase 2x18650 tube with C-adapter and Surefire SW02 tailcap. I've since changed it slightly with a Ti C-adapter and Surfire SW01 tailcap. 

Thanks for all the compliments fellas.  I've started a new more up to date thread here.

-DF


----------



## tsia (Sep 17, 2007)

Very Nice must have cost a fortune to collect all these lights ?


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 17, 2007)

And we'll close this one in order to have only one thread on this topic.
bernie


P.S.: DF ... you can just PM a mod to close an old thread if you want to continue in a new one.


----------

